# Bottle of Guinness



## Vicsetter (Sep 22, 2011)

Paddy finds a magic lamp and when he rubs it the Genii appears and grants him 3 wishes.  Paddy thinks for a while and says, I'd like a bottle of everlasting Guinness.
Certainly says the Genii and a bottle appears.

Paddy takes a drink and empties the bottle, which magically refills.

Having repeated this several times, the Genii says what are your other 2 wishes?
To which Paddy now says:



















I would like another 2 bottles of everlasting Guinness.


----------

